# اكسس كنترول وكاميرات مراقبة وانزار حريق



## mahmoud awd (3 سبتمبر 2011)

التخصص ده بقي مطلوب في الشغل وعايزين نتكلم في الموضوع ده ويريت نفتح قسم لية وكله يشارك ويتفاعل او نفتح جروب ع الفيس بووك هل من مويد للفكرة

ببساطة عالم النيتورك بقي هوا اساس العالم بالتحديد IP
اكسس كنترول
كاميرات مراقبة
انزار حريق
رسومات وتصميم data center
نيتورك عامة
cisco voip ,security and wirless
هل من مويد


----------



## amgda (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت لو حضرتك تعرف ليا وظيفه قولى
انا خريج هندسه اتصالات 2010


----------



## mahmoud awd (4 سبتمبر 2011)

طالبين call center في لينك اسال هناك


----------



## love_you_2010 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت الله فعلا


----------



## mahmoud awd (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للمشاركه


----------



## nourmtr (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الحبيب ولكن دلني علي السوق يعني دلني علي الطريق


----------



## mahmoud awd (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ nourmtr 
ما الذي تقصده بالظبط؟ ما هو طرق العمل....او ما هو low current قصدي الاكسس والسي تي في وخلافة


----------



## حمادة 2009 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا اخى محمود موضوع مهم واصبح منتشر جدا وانا الان اعمل على تلك الانظمة


----------

